# 18" wheels on an eco



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

they will fit


----------



## Cruze Eco (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks I just wanted to make sure


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Will there be any issues with the rear drums on the ECO? The LTZ is disc all around.


----------



## Cruze Eco (Oct 14, 2012)

That's what I thought, I was nervous the drum would interfere.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

It shouldn't interfere. The only thing that I would say is, why are you putting heavy LTZ wheels on your Eco?


----------



## Cruze Eco (Oct 14, 2012)

I really like the look of those LTZ wheels...


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Seems like a downgrade to me, but who am I to say what's an upgrade or not to somebody's car? 

They'll work like a charm, drum brakes or not.


----------



## Cruze Eco (Oct 14, 2012)

Well we have an LS and an Eco so we will put the eco's on the LS an the LTZ's on the Eco! It's all personal preference I guess...


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

They should fit fine. I have LTZ wheels on my LS. No problems and car handles better even though its the turtle of the bunch.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Cruze Eco (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks for the imput


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Is there any VSS configuration required when changing wheel sizes or is the over all diameter still the same? I'm assuming the Eco has 17" like mine.


----------

